# Can somebody please test these Photos in CS4/CS5 for me



## b_gossweiler (Oct 19, 2010)

Could somebody please try to open any of these 3 images in CS4 and/or CS5:

JPEG: http://www.yousendit.com/download/ZGJkOGNWaTFlaFJjR'E9PQ
PSD: http://www.yousendit.com/download/ZGJkOGNWaTFlM1N4dnc9PQ
TIFF: http://www.yousendit.com/download/ZGJkOGNWaTE1R'5FQlE9PQ

Reason:
They are all exports out of LR3, containing the string "$$$" in the IPTC caption field. This brings PSE9 (WinXP Pro 32bit) to a crash. I noticed it upon "Edit in Photoshop Elements", and my suspicion (based on a user report) is that CS4 / CS5 will also crash on them.

Thanks for your feedback.

Beat


----------



## Braders (Oct 19, 2010)

Yep, in CS4.


----------



## Mark Sirota (Oct 19, 2010)

Humorous. I suspect this is because zstrings, which is the toolkit used by Lightroom for internationalization, uses a leading $$$ for its variable names. I'd file it as a bug.


----------



## MarkNicholas (Oct 19, 2010)

Ok I will ask the obvious question to which it is assumed we all know. Why on earth would you want to put the string "$$$" in the IPTC field. What was this intended to do ?


----------



## b_gossweiler (Oct 19, 2010)

[quote author=Braders link=topic=11348.msg76233#msg76233 date=1287453127]
Yep, in CS4.
[/quote]

Brad, do you mean by "Yep" that CS4 crashes?

Beat


----------



## b_gossweiler (Oct 19, 2010)

[quote author=MarkNicholas link=topic=11348.msg76237#msg76237 date=1287461999]
Ok I will ask the obvious question to which it is assumed we all know. Why on earth would you want to put the string "$$$" in the IPTC field. What was this intended to do ?
[/quote]

Mark,

I don't know. As I said, I noticed it because a user in a German forum had a crash with CS4/CS5 while doing an external edit in CS. I suspect it was meant to be a placeholder for something, or an indicator that the field was not populated yet and used for filtering.

But anyway, I think this is not a legitimate question to ask. If certain data entry lead to a uncontrolled crash of a program, it's a bug, no matter whether the entry makes sense or not. But it's important to know what causes the crash, for workarounds.

Beat


----------



## b_gossweiler (Oct 19, 2010)

[quote author=Mark Sirota link=topic=11348.msg76234#msg76234 date=1287455566]
Humorous. I suspect this is because zstrings, which is the toolkit used by Lightroom for internationalization, uses a leading $$$ for its variable names. I'd file it as a bug.
[/quote]

I filed it as a bug for PSE9, as the problem seems to be in the Photoshop code, and not Lightrooms.

Has anybody tested with CS5 yet?

Thanks for all your answers.

Beat


----------



## irfl (Oct 19, 2010)

Hi Beat,

Verified in CS5: all 3 files (Jpeg, PSD & tiff) bring CS5 to an instant halt with the message: "CS5 has stopped working. A problem caused the program to stop working correctly. Windows will close the program and notify you if a solution is available." and one clickable button: "Close program ".
I do notice that a thumbnail of the image is shown when the cursor is on its filename in the "Open" dialog, but as soon as you click it, you get the error message...

Same thing happens when I try to open in Bridge (via "Browse in Bridge") from within CS5: when I click the "Close program" button, Bridge closes, but CS5 remains open.

Best regards, grützi,

Frank


----------



## b_gossweiler (Oct 19, 2010)

Thanks for your thorough testing, Frank.

Beat


----------



## Denis Pagé (Oct 20, 2010)

Does not crash in CS2...


----------



## b_gossweiler (Oct 20, 2010)

Thanks for checking, Denis.

Beat


----------

